# wo öl ist da ist kein wasser :-)



## Dr Zoidberg (14. November 2008)

*wo öl ist da ist kein wasser *

hallo
ich habe gerade den mineralöl thread überflogen und da kahm mir die erkenntniss
wieso lagert man einen mit einer kokü oder ln2 oder dice kühlung bestücktes mainboard+cpu usw nciht einfach in einem hydrophoben kohlenwasserstoff mit niedrigem schmelzpunkt
so wie isopentan (ok das is relativ leicht entflammbar) Isopentan ? Wikipedia

oder halt toulol  oder  für nen kühlschrank chiller sollte schon eine lagerung in diesel bzw kerosin ausreichen
was bedeutet dass sich an den elektrischen teilen keinerlei kondenswaser absetzen kann
was ja eigendlcih ein echter vorteil wäre oder???

für ln2 sollte sich sicher auch ncoh irgendwas finden das man verwenden kann ^^ im zweifel tuts n  gemisch sicher auch
oder man ersetzt die luft in dem test raum mit ammoniak
das stinkt so da will garkein wasser rein ^^


----------



## exa (14. November 2008)

*AW: wo öl ist da ist kein wasser *

tja, weil es unpraktisch ist!

denn die extremen kühlungen werden meist nur zum benchen benutzt, und danach direkt wieder abgebaut...

wenn du jetz 4-5 mal im jahr deine hardwäre von öl befreien musst, kommt das einfach blöd...


----------



## der8auer (14. November 2008)

*AW: wo öl ist da ist kein wasser *

Muss ich exa zustimmen. Außerdem ist Kondenswasser bei normalier Isolierung mit z.B. Armaflex überhaupt kein Problem. Bei LN2 gefriert sowieso gleich alles und Eis leitet ja keinen el. Strom


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (14. November 2008)

*AW: wo öl ist da ist kein wasser *

jo bei ln2 is das klar
und das mim eis stimmt auch aber cih dachte eig an die weniger extremen methoden so wie kompressor oder chiller


----------



## exa (14. November 2008)

*AW: wo öl ist da ist kein wasser *

beim kompresor ist eig immer iso vorgesehen, somit das problem gar nicht existent...

und ich denke bei chillern wäre das kontraproduktiv, weil du dann das öl mitkühlst, da es bedeutend besser wärme leitet als luft...


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (15. November 2008)

*AW: wo öl ist da ist kein wasser *

ok
habt ja recht aber beim chiller müsseteste dann nur den cpu kühlen
und die anderen sachen wrden mitgekühlt


----------



## Schlammsuhler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: wo öl ist da ist kein wasser *

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie kalt das beim chiller wird aber das Öl fängt ab einer gewissen Kälte an Hart zu werden d.h. es kann sein dass sich rund um deine CPU ein Ölblock absetzt und ein par cm weiter läuft die graka heiss. Zwischen harten und flüssigem Öl wird die Temperatur schlechter übergeben -> Fenstereffekt 
 Ich hab ein bisschen gegoogelt: am besten würde sich noch Sonnenblumenöl oder Leinöl eignen. Das wird erst bei -15°C hart.
Heisslaufen tut sie auch nur weil der Lüfter nicht mehr gescheit bläst da dieses Öl eine Viskosität(zähigkeit) von ~80 mm²/s hat (wasser 0,8) Den Unterschied zu Luft kannst du dir ja dann denken!
Ich plane gerade meinen Pc in Petroleum zu fluten. Nicht el. leitend, viskos von 2 und leicht zu reinigen(kleines Lagerfeuer  - ne scherz )
Zünden tut das Zeuch erst bei 210°C und wird erst bei -30° fest.
 Das wäre doch auch eine gute Alternative für dich denke ich mal 
lg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: wo öl ist da ist kein wasser *



Dr Zoidberg schrieb:


> wieso lagert man einen mit einer kokü oder ln2 oder dice kühlung bestücktes mainboard+cpu usw nciht einfach in einem hydrophoben kohlenwasserstoff mit niedrigem schmelzpunkt
> so wie isopentan (ok das is relativ leicht entflammbar) Isopentan ? Wikipedia



Ich zitier mal ne gute Antwort:



> (ok das is relativ leicht entflammbar)




Und da gibt es auch keine kostengünstige Alternative, die das nicht ist. I.d.R. sind die Sachen zusätzlich auch noch giftig, nicht unbedingt leicht zu entfernen und die Verträglichkeit mit den Kunststoffen in der Hardware schlecht dokumentiert.
Spätestens bei LN2 wird es auch noch schwierig, eine Substanz zu finden, die bei Betriebstemperatur noch flüssig, aber bei Raumtemperatur noch nicht gasförmig ist.



> oder man ersetzt die luft in dem test raum mit ammoniak
> das stinkt so da will garkein wasser rein ^^



Das hilft dem Wasser genausowenig, wie dir dein Überlebenswille - wenn Ammoniak in Lösung gehen will, dann zieht er alles an sich, was er kriegen kann


----------

